# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  خصائص القانون الاداري

## هيثم الفقى

*خصائص  القانون الإداري ؟
سندرس  خصائص  القانون الإداري  فى الاتى :-
1- القانون الإداري  قضائي النشأة 
2- القانون الإداري غير مقنن & 3- القانون الإداري حديث  النشأة . 
 4-  القانون الإداري مرن وسريع التطور & 5-  القانون  الإداري  أصيل ومستقل 
وسوف نوالى شرح ذلك :-
h- القانون الإداري قضائي النشأة :-
أن معظم قواعد القانون الإداري ومبادئه ونظرياته كانت وليدة قضاء مجلس الدولة الفرنسي فتلك المبادئ والنظريات ليست مستمدة من النصوص التشريعية بقدر ما هي مستمدة من الأحكام التي تصدر من القضاء الإداري وهذا لا يعني أن القضاء هو المصدر الوحيد لقواعد القانون الإداري . 
ولا ينفي عن القانون الإداري صفته القضائية كون أن المشرع يتدخل بين الحين والآخر ويتبنى النظريات القضائية ويشرع ما استقر عليه القضاء ومع ذلك تظل هذه القواعد ذات أصل قضائي . 
ويرجع ذلك إلى حداثة نشأة القانون الإداري وعدم تقنينه وسرعة تطور مبادئ ذلك القانون مع تطور الظروف الإدارية بشكل يجعل التشريعات عاجزة عن ملاحقتها وتغطيتها أولا فأول ولا يجد القاضي الإداري من سبيل أمامه سوى ابتكار النظريات الجديدة وابتداع الحلول للوقائع المعروضة أمامه حتى يتوصل في النهاية إلى احكام جديدة يستقر العمل عليها في القضاء الإداري* 


 لكي تصبح  بمرور الوقت  مبادئ إدارية  تمثل جزءا  لا يتجزا  من قواعد  القانون الإداري . 
وغني عن القول بأن القانون الإداري قانون قضائي يختلف تماما عن نظام السوابق القضائية الذي تعتنقه كثير من النظم واشهرها النظام الإنجليزي لماذا ؟ لأن نظام السوابق القضائية يعني التزام كل محكمة بما تصدره المحاكم الأعلى في الدرجة من أحكام وما تقرره من مبادئ أما القول بأن القانون الإداري قانون قضائي يعني قدرة القاضي على خلق القاعدة القانونية لحل النزاع المعروض امامه فقط. 
ومن النتائج التي ترتبت على الصيغة القضائية00 للقانون الإداري أن تلونت قواعده بالطابع العملي ذلك أن قواعده ظهرت بمناسبة وقائع مطروحة بالفعل في الحياة العملية وكان لابد لها من حل وذلك على عكس القواعد القانونية التشريعية التي يضعها المشرع في صورة قواعد عامة مجردة مما يباعد بينها وبين الواقع بدرجة أو بأخرى وهنا يصدق القول بان النصوص متناهية والوقائع غير متناهية أما في القضاء الإداري فإن على القاضي عند عدم وجود نص أن يبتدع الحل المناسب للنزاع المعروض عليه . 
H- القانون الإداري غير مقنن :-
المقصود بالتقنين00 هو وضع القواعد القانونية المتجانسة في مجموعة واحدة يطلق عليها التقنين كالتقنين المدني والتجاري والبحري والجنائي وعبر ذلك فالتقنين يقوم بتجميع         
 فرع من فروع القانون في مجموعة مدونة واحدة تضم النصوص القانونية والأحكام العامة والمبادئ الأساسية والقواعد التي يتضمنها هذا القانون . 
وفكرة التقنين فكرة قديمة ترجع إلى الأمبراطور الروماني جستنان وارتبطت في العصر الحاضر بالمجموعات التي اصدرها نابليون بونابرت . 
وبعد أن أنشأ نابليون مجلس الدولة الفرنسي 1799 وبدأ هذا المجلس يباشر مهامه في إرساء دعائم القانون الإداري ونظرياتهم ثار السؤال حول إمكان تجميع قواعده وأحكامه في مجموعة واحدة شأنه في ذلك شأن سائر فروع القانون أم يبقى غير مقنن . 
وفي الحقيقة  أن الرأي الغالب يرى عدم تقنين  قواعد القانون الإداري 00ولهم في ذلك حجج وهي :- 
1- أن التقنين يتنافى مع طبيعة القانون الإداري باعتباره قانونا سريع التطور ومرنا يتجاوب دائما مع حاجات الإدارة بحكم أنه بحكم نشاط الإدارة ونشاط الإدارة بطبيعته متجدد ومتغير لتغير الظروف التي تواجهها الإدارة . 
2- أن الأنشطة الإدارية التي يحكمها القانون الإداري متنوعة ولا تقع تحت حصر ومن الصعوبة بمكان أن تجمع التشريعات التي تحكم هذه الأنشطة في مجموعة واحدة . 
3- أن قواعد القانون الإداري تحكمها قوانين برلمانية واللوائح والقرارات الإدارية والأخيرة تمثل أغلب قواعد القانون الإداري وإذا كانت القوانين البرلمانية يتحقق فيها قدر من الثبات والاستقرار النسبي لأنها         
  تواجه حاجة عامة . 
ونحن أو نظرنا إلى اسباب عدم تقنين القانون الإداري نجد أنها لا ترجع إلى أنه لم يكن قد اكتمل نموه واشتد عوده عند حركة التقنين في عهد نابليون أو لأنه ما زال في طور النمو أو لأنه حديث النشأة فقط وأنما ربما يكون السبب الرئيسي في عدم تقنينه حتى الآن .
H-  القانون الإداري  حديث النشأة :-
ما زال الفقه يؤكد حداثة نشأة القانون الإداري وبالتالي القضاء الإداري وهو يقصد بذلك حداثة نشأة القانون الإداري بالمقارنة بسائر فروع القانون والأخرى وبخاصة القانون المدني الذي نشأ منذ آلاف السنين مع نشأة الأمبرطورية الرومانية أو القانون الدستوري الذي نشأت معظم قواعد على أيدي فلاسفة اليونان القديمة مثل ارسطو وأفلاطون أو قوانين الأحوال الشخصية والمواريث التي عرفت مع بداية ظهور الإسلام . 
H- القانون الإداري  مرن وسريع التطور :-
القانون الإداري  فهو يتميز  عن فروع  القانون الأخرى  بكونه اسرعها  تطورا  وأكثرها مرونة ويرجع ذلك إلى  سببين :- 
الأول :- أن القانون الإداري يحكم موضوعات سريعة التطور لتأثرها الشديد بما يحدث في المجتمع من تطور سياسي واقتصادي واجتماعي ومن ثم يتعين على القاضي الإداري أن يطور من مضمون القانون الإداري حتى يتلاءم مع الأوضاع الجديدة ويتم ذلك بأن يضع القاضي مبدا جديد أو يبتكر نظرية مستندا فيها إلى مبررات سليمة تقتضيها الظروف الإدارية المتغيرة . 
الثاني : اتساع مجالات القانون الإداري فبعد أن كان دور الدولة في الحياة العامة مقصورا على الدفاع عن الوطن وحفظ الأمن في الداخل والخارج وإقامة العدل أصبحت الدولة متداخلة وازدادت المرافق العامة التي تديرها الدولة . 
ونشير إلى أن مرونة القانون الإداري وسرعة تطوره00 لا تعني ان القضاء الإداري يصدر احكاما متنافرة أو مزعزعة فرغم عدم التزام القاضي بالسوابق القضائية الصادرة من محاكم أخرى أو التي أصدرها بنفسه . 
H- القانون  الإداري قانون  أصيل ومستقل :-
يترتب على استقلال القانون الإداري أن القاضي الإداري لا يعتبر ملزما بالرجوع إلى أحكام القانون المدني عند نظر المنازعة الإدارية وانما يقوم باستنباط الحل من التشريعات الإدارية القائمة ومن السوابق القضائية وفقا لمبادئ القانون الإداري وأسسه العامة دون أن يلتزم بأية مبادئ أخرى مستوحاة من القانون المدني . 
ومما يؤكد استقلال القانون الإداري تلك النظريات والمبادئ المتميزة التي لا يوجد مثليها في القانون الخاص بسبب استنادها إلى فكرة السلطة العامة وما تتمتع به الإدارة في مواجهة الأفراد من امتيازات والتزامات استثنائية تتحمل بها ومن أمثلة ذلك مبدأ التنفيذ المباشر ومبدا نزع الملكية للمنفعة العامة. 
ولا ينال من استقلال القانون الإداري قيام القاضي بالاستئناس بأحكام القانون الخاص بقصد تيسير مهمته في استنباط الأحكام والوصول إلى الحلول التي توفق بين مقتضيات إدارة المرافق العامة ووجوب سيرها بالنظام وبين الأفراد .

----------

